# Boyd Preservation LLC. Dalton, GA



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

These guys are recruiting heavily in our area. A buddy of mine is trying to get into this business (ignoring my advice to the contrary) and asked me if I had heard of them. 

I checked their website http://www.boydpropertypreservation.com/ but there is nothing but fluff. He said they won't send him a price sheet.

I told him I would ask on here. I also told him to go start a spray foam insulation business and stay the heck away from this industry.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I signed up with them about a month ago. They said they are getting ready to begin work in my state and want to have vendors signed up to cover the entire state before they pull the trigger. 

Simple sign up and very responsive to emails, phone calls and questions. I have gotten several follow up emails and calls to make sure I have no questions and to make sure I am still available to do work. 

They are supposed to start releasing work in the next few weeks. 

The only issues I had were the coverage area they wanted me to take. Much too big for me. I called them and told them so. They said it was okay and would honor the coverage area I sent them. 

Pay is better than most for my area. Flat rate list is short, so it looks as if most work will be bid. 

He will probably have to sign up to get a price sheet for his area.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I signed up with them about a month ago. They said they are getting ready to begin work in my state and want to have vendors signed up to cover the entire state before they pull the trigger.
> 
> Simple sign up and very responsive to emails, phone calls and questions. I have gotten several follow up emails and calls to make sure I have no questions and to make sure I am still available to do work.
> 
> ...


Who is the bank or the contract? I would rather advise my buddy to go directly to the source rather than help some company in GA make money.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Who is the bank or the contract? I would rather advise my buddy to go directly to the source rather than help some company in GA make money.


Not sure. Might find out once I start doing work for them.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Never heard of them. And we cover most of North Georgia :sleep1:


----------



## Expat (Jan 4, 2013)

*Boyd Preservation*

Last I heard their prices were through the floor. An AMS contact told me that Boyds were subbing to them and had 100% failure on 170 winterizations. They are on CL ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It's probably subbing Safeguard work. SG can't cover Illinois. That is one the areas they asked him about.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Does it seem that there is new companies every day?????
Just don't get it???
How.......


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Does it seem that there is new companies every day?????
> Just don't get it???
> How.......


Actually this is true of almost any industry.


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Gypsos,
We just signed up with them in Florida. Have you done any work for them yet?
and maybe you can clarify this question for me...they came seem to give me a legitimate answer. on their price sheet they have re-cut for $40 but they don't specify the lot size or grass height. do you happen to know the answer?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> Hi Gypsos,
> We just signed up with them in Florida. Have you done any work for them yet?
> and maybe you can clarify this question for me...they came seem to give me a legitimate answer. on their price sheet they have re-cut for $40 but they don't specify the lot size or grass height. do you happen to know the answer?


I haven't done any work for them yet. So far they have returned all calls and emails promptly. They told me a week ago they will be starting in Florida any day now.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Actually this is true of almost any industry.


Not really....at least not on the level of this industry....


----------



## Pro Home Services (Nov 19, 2012)

*Boyd Property*

I signed up with them, and they have been responding quickly to all emails and phone calls. However my frist work order came in, and they just do not seem to have there act together. Inital work to include up to 40 cubes of debris, Inital clean, and lawn service for $520.00. They have no afterhours on call number, This property has more than 40 cubes in rear yard alone, with no way to get dumpster close. The due date was 27th, They just do not seem to have exprienced in the real world. The prices on most things are average or a fraction better.


----------

